# I think my buds stopped growing



## Getmelifted (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok heres the story

We grow at my dads place and I go over there about once a week.  I hadnt been over there in 2 weeks though and when I went over there almost all the plants look like they havent grown that much at all in 2 weeks.  They have been in there for about 5-6 weeks but have buds on them that look like maybe 3-4 weeks old.

We have 6 plants and 1 of the plants had all yellow leaves, but its also been in there longer than the other 5.  Is it possible that plant went past the harvest date?  Or what causes plant leaves to go yellow?

Next thing is my dad said he had left the window open for a couple days when the temp was getting down into the high 30s low 40s
Is it possible the plants are in shock?  If so will they come out of it with the right temps again?
Its been 4 days since Ive noticed and they dont look like they're dying but their leaves are curled under by a descent amount and dont look like a strong leaf if that makes any sense.

Is there something I can add into the soil to help them pull through? IF that is my problem

Or maybe these plants I have in there just have a longer harvest date than the other plants I used to get?  I get different ones from my cannibus store every so often so they're never the same plants


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2010)

Extreme low temps will slow down growth....pics wld help but it sounds like the low temps slowed things down...or it cld be a strain that packs on the weight late...yellowing of the leaves is normal as they approach harvest but it can also be caused by a lack of Nitrogen...


----------



## zem (Jan 24, 2010)

flowering time can vary too much according to strains, plants yellow as they ripen, you know if theyr ready from inspecting the trichomes with a magnifier. opening that window means they got all that light leaking in from window in dark period? if so then it explains it all, plants could be in shock and were revegging so buds stopped growing. it could be the temps too, if its too extreme it could be causing lockout of nutrients and plant starvation. try flush your soil and give fresh nutes with low nitrogen concentration in them and check for your trichomes regularle, hope this helps cheers


----------



## Getmelifted (Jan 24, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> flowering time can vary too much according to strains, plants yellow as they ripen, you know if theyr ready from inspecting the trichomes with a magnifier. opening that window means they got all that light leaking in from window in dark period? if so then it explains it all, plants could be in shock and were revegging so buds stopped growing. it could be the temps too, if its too extreme it could be causing lockout of nutrients and plant starvation. try flush your soil and give fresh nutes with low nitrogen concentration in them and check for your trichomes regularle, hope this helps cheers


 
You both were a great help.  Flushing soil should only take 2-3 days right?

There shouldnt be any light leaking in during dark period.  It gets light about 7am and dark at 5pm.  I think light leakage would mostly be closer to summer no?
Because its dark out  more than it is light out right now (I think)


----------



## zem (Jan 25, 2010)

im no soil grower but i think they just flush with water and then 1/2 strenghth nutes in the same watering, not 3days apart. theyr not dark green so its not good to starve them for 3days


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

Pictures would be a big help.  However, there could be several causes.  I suspect that when the window was left open, the plants got light during the dark period and started to reveg.  When do you run your dark time?

Colder temps almost certainly has caused the plants to slow down, also.

What strain are you running?  Some longer flowering strains seem to really slow down for a couple of weeks around the middle of their flowering cycle.


----------

